# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής

## lefteris251

Καλησπέρα σας ειμαι ψυκτικός σχετικός με το θέμα. Εκανα ανακαίνιση και είναι όλα καινούρια στο σπιτι. Ηλεκτρολογικά, ηλ. Συσκευές κτλ. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι περιστασιακά και παντα οταν λείπω πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγείς με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπάει ο συναγερμός κυρίως. Εχω ψάξει μέσα στον πίνακα αλλα τίποτα. Πηρα τον ηλεκτρολόγο π έκανε την εγκατάσταση και μου είπε οτι μπορεί να είναι απο κάποιο πλυντήριο πιάτων-ρουχων γιατί δεν ειναι συνεχές φαινόμενο.....ισχύει αυτό έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια αλλη ιδέα του τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Panoss

Είναι απλό (τρόπος του λέγειν...).
Κάθε μέρα θα δουλεύει μία συσκευή και μόνο μία. Βγάζεις όλες τις συσκευές από την πρίζα. Και το συναγερμό.
Οκ, θα μου πεις  το συναγερμό δεν γίνεται. Οκ τότε το συναγερμό συν μία συσκευή.

Δευτέρα το πλυντήριο πιάτων + συναγερμός.
Τρίτη το πλυντήριο ρούχων + συναγερμός.
Τετάρτη ο συναγερμός μόνος του.

Ε, αν πέσει την Τρίτη και δεν πέσει τη Δευτέρα και την Τετάρτη, είναι το πλυντήριο ρούχων.

----------


## lefteris251

Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν πέφτει πάντα. Μπορει να κάνει μέρες να πέσει και βδομάδες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εξωτερικές πρίζες σε μπαλκόνι? εξωτερικά φώτα ? αιτίες από υγρασία βροχή χιόνια , θυμήσου αν κάθε φορά που σου το κάνει υπάρχουν αυτές οι καιρικές συνθήκες .

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν πέφτει πάντα. Μπορει να κάνει μέρες να πέσει και βδομάδες


Οταν ομως πεσει χρησιμοποιεις κατι συγκεκριμενο? Η τα φορτια που εχει το σπιτι?

----------


## lefteris251

Οχι τπτ απολύτως λείπω απο το σπίτι και το καταλαβαινω οτι έπεσε γτ ο συναγερμος καλεί στο κινητό μου. Αυτο ειναι το περίεργο και το σπαστικό, γι αυτο δεν μπορώ να βρώ άκρη

----------


## chipakos-original

> Οχι τπτ απολύτως λείπω απο το σπίτι και το καταλαβαινω οτι έπεσε γτ ο συναγερμος καλεί στο κινητό μου. Αυτο ειναι το περίεργο και το σπαστικό, γι αυτο δεν μπορώ να βρώ άκρη


Μόνο σκεπτόμενος μπορεί να βρεις το πρόβλημα.Παράδειγμα. Αν κάθε φορά που φεύγεις βάζεις πλυντήριο πιάτων τότε θα μπορούσε να φταίει αυτό. Αν δεν βάζεις πλυντήριο και το σπίτι είναι σε απόλυτη ηρεμία τότε μπορεί να φταίει το ψυγείο σου.Σκέψου και απομόνωσε μία μία τις συσκευές.Εκτός αν κάποιος σου την έχει στήσει για να σε κλέψει.Είναι παλιό το κόλπο δεν ξέρω αν το χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη, μόλις βαρεθείς αυτήν την κατάσταση θα αφήσεις τον συναγερμό εκτός λειτουργίας και εκείνη την ημέρα θα σε κλέψουν.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος έκανε μετρήση αντίστασης μονωσης στις γραμμες ;

Χρειάζεσαι μέτρηση αντίστασης μονωσης στις γραμμές.
Μέτρηση ρελέ διαρροής
Μέτρηση για διαρροές.

----------

diony (18-01-19)

----------


## lefteris251

Να πω την αλήθεια αυτο δεν το γνωρίζω αν εκανε μετρησεις η όχι. Θα τον ρωτησω φυσικα....παιζει να ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο ή ψιλοχαλασμένο το ρελε διαφυγής; το αγόρασα καινούριο μάρκας legrand

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υπήρχε ρελέ διαφυγής παλιότερα ? είχες προβλήματα ? πριν την ανακαίνιση? . Η Απάντηση #8 μπορεί να είναι η ενδεδειγμένη ,αλλά και αυτή δεν εξασφαλίζει συμπέρασμα αν υποθέσουμε ως υπαίτιο π.χ. πρόβλημα σε μια από τις νέες συσκευές που έβαλες .

----------


## lefteris251

Αγορασα το σπιτι για να καταλάβετε με εναν πινακα 1 σειρας και το πολυ 5 απλές ασφάλειες.....και έκανα ολικη ανακαινιση κ μπηκε πινακα 3 σειρών.  Τελευταίο μπήκε αν δεν κανω λαθος ο συναγερμός παιζει μήπως εκεί να έγινε καμία στραβη; να το δοκιμάσω χωρίς γείωση τον συναγερμό να δω τι γίνεται;

----------


## lefteris251

Λοιπον να ενημερώσω την παρεα εβγαλα την γείωση απο τον συναγερμο και μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται να λύθηκε το πρόβλημα ελπίζω να είναι αυτό και να μην ξανα πέσει. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Θα σας ξανα ενημερώσω αν αλλάξει κάτι

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και θα το αφήσεις έτσι;βάλε ένα σταυρουδάκι καλύτερα στον συναγερμό.
Αν οφείλεται από εκεί ένα μετασχηματιστακη έχει.αλλαξε το .

----------


## p270

ισως δεν εχει m/t αλλα παλμοτροφοδοτικο οπως τα sigma 

ποιον συναγερμο  εχεις ;

----------

vasilimertzani (20-01-19)

----------


## lefteris251

Έχω ένα νέο μοντέλο της SIGMA και δεν έχω σκοπό να το πειράξω εξάλλου είναι σε κρυφό σημείο το κέντρο και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει χέρι εκεί καταλάθος...μόνο εσκεμμένα οπότε το αφήνω έτσι.

----------


## p270

το οτι σε κρυφο σημειο δεν λεει κατι χερι πρεπει να μπει γιατι σου ρχνει το ρελε οπως λες αρα εχει διαρροη το τροφοδοτικο ,αυτο ειναι μεσα στο μεταλικο κουτι και εναι πακτωμενο μεσα σε δικο του μεταλικο κουτι 
αν εχει θεμα διαρροης ειναι επικινδυνο ισως χρειαζεται αλλαγη το τροφοδοτικο ,μιλα με τον εγκαταστατη να αλλαξει τροφοδοτικο 

να ξερεις οτι η σιγμα σε περιπτωση που παθει κατι ο συναγερμος και βρουν οτι δεν ηταν γειωμενος δεν στο περνα εγγυηση ,το γραφει στο manual εγκαταστασης

----------


## lefteris251

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το είπες αυτό, θα φροντίσω άμεσα να έρθει να το δει ο εγκαταστάτης . Πάντως από την στιγμή που έβγαλα την γείωση είναι όλα οκ.

----------


## p270

> Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το είπες αυτό, θα φροντίσω άμεσα να έρθει να το δει ο εγκαταστάτης . Πάντως από την στιγμή που έβγαλα την γείωση είναι όλα οκ.


τοτε απο εκει ειναι το προβλημα να το κοιταξεις ειναι σοβαρο

----------


## lefteris251

Τελικά ήρθαν τα παιδιά από τον συναγερμό και άλλαξαν τροφοδοτικό τώρα μένει να περιμένουμε να δούμε. Ευχαριστώ όλη την παρέα

----------

mikemtb73 (25-01-19)

----------

